# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Фирма "Кошелек"

## Зинка

Пришло такое письмо








 

Подтвердите ваш адрес

электронной почты







  											Подтвердить  



Подтвержденный адрес e-mail необходим для выпуска карт и купонов в Кошельке



 

 



Письмо  отправлено приложением «Кошелёк» для подтверждения адреса электронной  почты. Если вы не указывали этот адрес в приложении, проигнорируйте  письмо. Возникли вопросы по работе «Кошелька»? Пишите нам в службу  поддержки

[email protected]









Я такую фирму не знаю, ничего не просила.
Решила написать письмо по их адресу [email protected]
И что интересно - mail.ru ответил, что такого адреса нет, отправить не может.
Это мне сильно не понравилось.

Зашла на их сайт.
Там реклама для впаривателей всякой фигни про "психологию покупателей".

Кто-то знаком с этой фирмой ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Доброго времени!
Начнем вот с этого:



> И что интересно - mail.ru ответил, что такого адреса нет, отправить не может


На самом деле, почта есть. Проверить это достаточно просто:


```
$ host cardsmobile.ru
cardsmobile.ru has address 89.113.17.98
cardsmobile.ru mail is handled by 5 mail1.i-free.com.
cardsmobile.ru mail is handled by 1 cardsmobile-ru.mail.protection.outlook.com.
```

Утилита host выводит для указанного домена его IP адрес и показывает через какие почтовые сервера работает почта этого домена. 
То есть, почта есть. Владельцы просто воспользовались услугой "подключи почту к домену", типа такой https://connect.yandex.ru/pdd/. Только не от яндекса, а от мелкософта и, вероятно, майл.ру (не уверен, майлом не пользуюсь). 

Для проверки существования почты лучше пользоваться теми онлайн-ресурсами, которые позволяют просматривать MX записи ресурса (почтовые сервера). Или из командной строки, как в коде выше.




> Зашла на их сайт.


Я тоже сходил... Обычный сайт, таких сейчас... не мерено  :Smiley:  Ни контактов, ни адреса, ни телефона. Ссылки на рбк.про. То есть, чтобы посмотреть, реально ли про них писали, нужно рбк дать денюшку. Только фотки с подписями "наш питерский офис", где на фоне на стене - офисный "мао". Вообще публикации (рекламные) в сми не так много и стоят, можно любую статью про себя заказать. В общем, сайт - для гугла и яблочников (смотрите, у нашего приложения даже сайт есть), а не для людей.

ИМХО, я бы подобным пользоваться не стал. Во-первых, для подобных целей мне хватит и gpay (и я не страдаю американо-фобией). Во-вторых, аналогов в плей маркете хоть попой ешь, а вот рекламный сайт конкретно кошелька симпатии не вызывает. В-третьих, методика оповещения о своем существовании (как в вашем случае,через спам) у меня мгновенно вызывает отвращение.

----------


## Зинка

Спасибо !
Послать им письмо мне ине удалось, но если это просто безопасный спам, то фиг с ними.

----------

